# thoughts about Yoshimi Kato AS knife?



## tim huang (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi guys, how do you feel about the Yoshimi Kato AS 210mm Guyto western Micarta handle? i meet a knife dealer and he introduce me the AS 210mm Guyto western Micarta handle, what the dealer said this is the one like Masakage Koishi product line (I know Kato also do this product line). Have anyone own this knife and how do you guys feel about it? View attachment 155939

View attachment 155938


----------



## tim huang (Dec 14, 2021)

tim huang said:


> Hi guys, how do you feel about the Yoshimi Kato AS 210mm Guyto western Micarta handle? i meet a knife dealer and he introduce me the AS 210mm Guyto western Micarta handle, what the dealer said this is the one like Masakage Koishi product line (I know Kato also do this product line). Have anyone own this knife and how do you guys feel about it? View attachment 155939
> 
> View attachment 155938


Wrong forum....sorry


----------



## Nemo (Dec 14, 2021)

Moved to a more appropriate forum.

Welcome to the forums BTW.


----------



## tim huang (Dec 14, 2021)

Nemo said:


> Moved to a more appropriate forum.
> 
> Welcome to the forums BTW.


sorry, is there anyway I can withdraw or delete the wrong forum ?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 14, 2021)

tim huang said:


> sorry, is there anyway I can withdraw or delete the wrong forum ?


No worries. I already moved it.


----------



## packster (Jan 23, 2022)

I have the Y. Kato AS in 240mm with a wa handle. Really like it. Easy to sharpen, holds edge well, nice balance.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 26, 2022)

__





Withdrawn - Sukenari AS 225mm Gyuto


216/48mm weighing about 185 grams and balanced 10mm forward the heel. Feeling quite neutral. Close to mirror polish core in a single also thinning session. Stone scratch pattern kept within about 10mm up the clad line. Not transparent but relatively tidy. Cuts much better now and has nicer food...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------

